# Tamiya 1-350 HIJMS Yamato with the works.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok this is next on the Agenda for me and will be starting soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats Mark, you must have won the lottery! And a Lion Roar up grade too. 

Uh...you didn't rob a bank, did you? :lol:

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Buddy and no I didn't rob a Bank or I would gotten the newer version.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Mark,

Back to the big kits! I must say your 1-700 Zuikaku came out great so I hope you realize thet we out here in cyber world will be expecting even grater things on this kit. What's the fit like on this kit? Like hal9001 said the new edition costs a bunch, actually with the aftermarket stuff I guess it's almost as much as my Dora cost and I'm curious if it's worth it or should I add this one to my stash of "I'll build it sometime" kits?

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Dave and thanks. This is the old Tamiya Version as I don't have the cash for the newer one but it is still a very nice Kit.....Cheers mark


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yup, still a good old kit.

I was thinking of converting mine to the Shinano.
Not sure if Tamiya will make one on their own.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Enjoy your build it is a great ship to build, built one for my son a few years ago , still in his room, somewhere!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Ok the Main 18 Inch Turrets are now done so onto the next stage.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, just wow...what detail.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

How are you handling the Wave Motion Gun?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After a struggle and a couple of Drinks, the Secondary 6 Inch Turrets are now complete. Now onto the next stage of her Build.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

They look great. It is amazing what you do with plastic & PE.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Wow, really nice work with the PE! Looks great. This project should keep you busy for a while!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Paul. This Girl will keep me busy for a very long time.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After some frustrations, the Bridge/Superstructure is now complete. The White areas you see are Putty and some CA Frosting. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, you have been busy. Looking very good.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Amazing work with all that PE!

Your Yamato is the type of model I would have trouble with...too much PE for my shakey hands. I like to stay in my own lane.


Agentsmith


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

That's some serious PE! 

Looking good, Mark.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

That gets a HUGE Holy _ _ _ _ (insert whatever four letter word you like there) thats some really amazing work!!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. She does keep me busy with all the P/E I have to add to her......Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok after a little while her Stack is now basically done so onto the next stage of her build.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Just a quick update. The Aft Fire Control Position is now complete so onto the next stage.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Slowly but surely, you are moving along. Very meticulous work.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. After a break I am back into her. The Grill Mesh for the Aft Deck has been cut out and the Hull is now together along with the Degaussing Cable. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

What is the function of the Degaussing cable on a vessel?

Dude, what have you done? A hole in a ship? LOL 

Looks good.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments my Friend. The Cable had an Electric Current pass through it. This was thought the neutralise the Ships Magnetic Charge from steaming through the Water. Therefore it was thought that it would protect the Vessel against Magnetic Mines. Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very interesting, magnetic mine safety.

I fixed televisions years ago, and the old CRT picture tubes might get a magnetic field causing impurities, unusual colors like yellow in a blue ocean, and used degaussing coils to remove the magnetic properties that would cause the impurities. I just didn't know it could be used on such a large scale. Very cool.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK I have started to build up the P/E that adorned the Deck and Superstructure. This is where I am up to so more to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

That is an awful lot of PE....your work still amazes!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for dropping in and your comments. I got into a groove laying all the P/E. It was mind numbing but not too bad.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok the P/E Detail has now been added to the Aircraft Handling Areas. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, I have been working too hard at watching this progress, my eyes are getting fuzzy. LOL just kidding, pictures are a little out of focus. 

Awesome progress Mark This is just an unbelievable level of detail.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Buddy. Hopefully these Pics will be a lot better. Rudders and Skegs are now in position and have started work on the Stern Area. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow! 

The PE adds some serious depth to the detail.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously impressive!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments gents. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Continued awesome! That detail in the aircraft lanes is stunning, let alone the stern.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. Lots more fiddly work to go on this girl.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok now for some work on the Ship's Crane. The first Pic shows the Kit Parts......



Next are the replacement P/E Parts.......




And finally the completed Crane. Will have some more for you shortly.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

That crane looks awesome, what a contrast to the original. Well Done!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After fixing a stuffed Camera, here is where I am now up too. The Ship has been painted and shaded and a Wooden Deck has now been added. The sub-assemblies are almost done so now on to the fun part. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Having watched along the way it is amazing to see the detail under the paint. Very well done! 

That bridge particularly grabs my attention.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my friend. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The big Girl is now mounted to her base. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Looks great, Mark. :thumbsup:

The wood deck is amazing, and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for looking in my Friend. The Sub-Assemblies are now complete and onboard. Will have some more soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done, that wood deck looks awesome as Ace indicates.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments buddy.....Cheers mark


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

surfsup,

The wooden deck looks really good. I am looking forward to more photos.

Phillip1


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments phillip. The secondary A/A Mounts are now onboard along with their Directors. more to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, great photographs of a masterpiece! I expect this vessel to disembark and head out to sea. Very well done.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I thank you for your comments my friend. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Wow!

This beast certainly bristled with guns!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. She certainly is a fun build.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK the Big Y has now been fully armed. Am now getting somewhere with her. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

That's why she was so big, she needed the space to carry ammo for all the armament!

Looking very good, except in that last photo, is that rail supposed to be brass or is it still on the list for a deck ape to find the paint brush? LOL


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. I noticed that already and it has been rectified....Cheers mark


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

How thick is that wooden deck and is it simply laid over the plastic deck or do you have to remove anything to make it work?


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Wooden Deck is the thickness of A4 Copy Paper with a self-adhesive backing. You paint the deck the main Hull colour as you do not have to worry about masking. The Paint also gives the Deck something to adhere to when it is layed. You do not have to remove any Deck Detail as those areas have already been allowed for in the new Deck. Hope this helps....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK the Main Mast has now been stepped and the Stern Boat Handling Area is now complete. More to come soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

A wonderful job just continues. These look great, that boat handling area looks so real, and the mast area, very realistic and with great weathering.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. They are greatly appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After a break thanks to Work I am back at it. The Cats and A/C are now onboard. Will have some more soon.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nicely done, the pictures are great. The wood decking looks very real. (oh and so it is)


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for dropping in my Friend and the comments.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looking great as usual Mark! After the Bismarck I just might have to build her myself.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry Gents for not replying in a While but work and a stuffed PC did not help and I left you hanging with this Build. Well she has been launched and here are the Pics......Cheers mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice build, looks like some very nice drybrushing too


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks great Mark. We were beginning to wonder where you went. Have you got the next one picked out??


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW! That is awesome....wonderful work. Words can't say enough about this finish on this vessel.

What type of line did you use for the rigging?

But I can tell by the date stamp on the photos it is actually a very old build. LOL


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Gents for your comments. Sarge I only finished her last Year but the Camera Date was wrong. For the rigging I use a product called E-Z-Line......Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, dude, I just had to say it with the date....unsuppressable urges, you know.

Oh, E-Z-Line, I have heard of it. It looks great, thanks for the tip!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

My pleasure buddy. Can't go past E-Z-Line now. Will not use anything else for rigging.....Cheers mark


----------

